# Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet



## pagani-s (26. Dezember 2015)

*Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Hallo das Tablet meiner Freundin verweigert den Dinst und nun soll es ein Neues geben.
Da ich mehr der Pc-Mensch bin, frage ich euch nun was kann man da am besten kaufen für bis 150€
wenn es etwas drunter oder über dem preis ist bitte mit begründung.
Von meiner Seite aus habe ich die erfahrung bei Smartphones gemacht: es sollte mindestens ein Quadcore mit 1gb Ram und 16gb Speicher sein und mit Android laufen.


Vielen dank schonmal im Vorraus

hab eins für ca 150
Acer Iconia One 10 B3-A20 16GB weiÃŸ (NT.LBVEG.002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 ich kann nur nix mit der cpu anfangen. wo kann man die leistungstechnisch einordnen?

wie ist sowas hier wohl qualitativ einzuordnen?
10.1" Zoll HD Android 5.1 16GB Octa Core 2.0GHz 3G WLAN Bluetooth HDMI Tablet PC | eBay

was bringt da mehr?
mehr kerne oder mehr ram

achso das teil wird nur im haus per w-lan genutzt.


----------



## Cyanthetics (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Ich würde sagen, dass 1GB RAM etwas wenig ist. Es läuft zwar, aber da die neuen Android Versionen leistungshungrig sind wird Multitasking nich sehr fluffig laufen wird. Bei dem Preis wird es schwer etwas mit "Power" zu finden, dass auch mehrere Jahre ausreichen wird.

ODYS Ieos Quad 10 Pro Tablets - Media Markt
Der hat auch 1GB Ram, 16 GB int., 1,3ghz Quadcore und Android 5.0
1x Micro-1x USB, 1x Micro-USB (Host), 1x 3.5 mm Klinke, 1x Micro-SD

Ansonsten sieht der von eBay sehr interessant aus, wenn der auch noch gut verarbeit ist.


----------



## pagani-s (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

sonst keiner nen vorschlag?


----------



## Cyanthetics (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Die Kriterien schrenken die Suche stark ein. Wenn du ein etwas teureres Gerät nimmst, hast du eventuell mehr Power, bessere Verarbeitung, bessers Display oder ne bessere und langlebigere Verarbeitung.
Ich bin zwar auch kein Experte,... aber ich würde mich mal in eine Preisklasse höher umschauen.


----------



## pagani-s (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

dann schlagt mal was bis 200 vor


----------



## fotoman (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*



Cyanthetics schrieb:


> Ansonsten sieht der von eBay sehr interessant aus, wenn der auch noch gut verarbeit ist.


Naja, bei dem Display muss man aber schon recht weit weg gehen falls man nicht nur Minecraft speilt und darf beim Surfen nicht wirklich viel Inhalt auf dem Display erwarten:
*10.1 inch* Multi-touch *TFT* screen with *1024x600 resolution*
Ob das wenigstens quadratische Pixel sind oder so ein Müll wie beim Toshiba Encore mini?
Und TFT ohne IPS wollte ich auch nie wieder als Tablet nutzen müssen, das stört mich schon bei der Nutzung des Encore mini als reinen WLan-Wecker.

Da wäre das Acer für mich bedeutend sinnvoller nutzbar, obwohl das auch kein IPS-Display hat.

Wobei ich (laut Angaben von GH) eher zu sowas greifen würde
TrekStor SurfTab xintron i 10.1 16GB schwarz (99341) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
10,1", 1280x800 ISP, aber dafür nur Android 4.2

Mit (vermutlch,  jedenfalls was Auflösung und IPS betrifft) brauchbarem Display und Android 5 geht es laut GH hiermit los:
Odys Lux 10 (X610112) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder
Odys Notos Plus 3G 16GB (X610110) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Falls die Gewichtsangaben stimmen, dann ist es schon recht schwer. Aber irgendwo muss ja das Geld bei den teuren Tablets hin gehen.

Sonst halt einfach selber dort suchen und die für Dich wichtigen Features auswählen. Für mich wäre das: mind. 10", Android 5, Display ab 1280x800, und IPS  sortiert nach Preis, also abseits vom Preis und der Diagonale alles Dinge, die mir auch seit Jahren beim PC Monitor- oder Laptopkauf wichtig sind.

Nachtrag:
falls Android 4.4 und 9,7" ausreicht, dafür aber eine vermutlich eher brauchbare Kamera gewünscht wird (zusammen mit 32 GB Flash) kann man natürlich auch sowas nehmen (ist angeblich fast 160g leichter wie das Odys Lux):
10&apos;&apos; ZOLL TABLET PC 3G 32GB IPS OCTA CORE 1.5GHz DUAL SIM GPS ANDROID 4.4.2 9 7 | eBay
Bei Odys würde ich genauso wenig mit einem neuen Android rechnen wie bei den ganzen China-Billigteilen. Darauf kann man noch nicht einmal bei Samsung und co. flächendecken rechnen.


----------



## pagani-s (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Samsung Galaxy Tab E 9.6 T560N 8GB weiÃŸ (SM-T560NZWA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Kann man das kaufen oder ist da der 8gb speicher zu schnell zu voll für updates ?
hab schon mit jemand von samsung gesprochen. das teil hat sich erledigt


was könnt ihr mir zu den dingern hier sagen?

tablets Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DonVito (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Das Yoga 2 10 mit Android ist heute nochmal bei Saturn im Angebot. Vielleicht ist es ja auch etwas für dich...


----------



## pagani-s (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

es sollte wenn möglich mehr so bei 200 oder drunter liegen


----------



## Ahab (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Was hatte deine Freundin denn überhaupt vorher für ein Tablet?

Unabhängig davon würde ich wohl stark für das Zenpad plädieren:

ASUS ZenPad 10 Z300C-1B051A 16GB weiÃŸ (90NP0233-M01950) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Atom-SoC und 2GB RAM bieten eigentlich genug Dampf, in der Preisklasse kann man von 10" nicht zu viel erwarten. Und es ist sogar recht aktuell und kommt schon mit Lollipop.


----------



## DonVito (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*



pagani-s schrieb:


> es sollte wenn möglich mehr so bei 200 oder drunter liegen



Im Saturn für 199 Euro. Wie um Vergleich zum Zenpad liegt, weiß Ich nicht. Mir war aber die hohe Auflösung wichtig...da wird das Yoga vorne liegen.


----------



## pagani-s (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Acer Iconia Tab A210 16GB grau (HT.HAAEE.001/HT.HAAEK.001) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
das hat sie
der touchscreen geht nicht mehr so wie er soll



Ahab schrieb:


> Was hatte deine Freundin denn überhaupt vorher für ein Tablet?
> 
> Unabhängig davon würde ich wohl stark für das Zenpad plädieren:
> 
> ...




mein favorit wäre das ja auch


----------



## pagani-s (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Wie ist das hier Lenovo TAB2 A10-70F 32GB weiÃŸ (ZA000091DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## fotoman (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*



pagani-s schrieb:


> Acer Iconia Tab A210 16GB grau (HT.HAAEE.001/HT.HAAEK.001) Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
> das hat sie


Damit hat sich deine Frage nach 8GB doch schon beantwortet. Zur Not (falls Touch garnicht mehr geht) eine Maus per USB anschliessen und nachsehen, wieviel Speicher derzeit verbraucht ist.



pagani-s schrieb:


> mein favorit wäre das ja auch


"wäre" scheitert beim ASUS ZenPad 10 Z300C also an 9 Euro, die es zu teuer ist (kommt man dafür heutzutage noch ins Kino)? Das muss nun wirklich keiner mehr verstehen. Außerdem gibt es das derzeit in "metallic" auf eBay für 199 Euro inkl. Versand von einem gewerblichen Händler aus Deutschland.

Das Lenovo ist 20 Euro teurer, hat 16 GB Speicher zusätzlich (die aktuellen 16 GB haben in den vergangenen Jahren anscheinend gereicht), dafür nur Android 4.2 (oder 4.4)? Ich würde sowas heute nicht mehr neu kaufen, wenn nicht sowieso ein anderes System installiert werden soll.


----------



## pagani-s (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*



fotoman schrieb:


> Damit hat sich deine Frage nach 8GB doch schon beantwortet. Zur Not (falls Touch garnicht mehr geht) eine Maus per USB anschliessen und nachsehen, wieviel Speicher derzeit verbraucht ist.
> 
> "wäre" scheitert beim ASUS ZenPad 10 Z300C also an 9 Euro, die es zu teuer ist (kommt man dafür heutzutage noch ins Kino)? Das muss nun wirklich keiner mehr verstehen. Außerdem gibt es das derzeit in "metallic" auf eBay für 199 Euro inkl. Versand von einem gewerblichen Händler aus Deutschland.
> 
> Das Lenovo ist 20 Euro teurer, hat 16 GB Speicher zusätzlich (die aktuellen 16 GB haben in den vergangenen Jahren anscheinend gereicht), dafür nur Android 4.2 (oder 4.4)? Ich würde sowas heute nicht mehr neu kaufen, wenn nicht sowieso ein anderes System installiert werden soll.



es scheitert nicht an 9 euro
normal wären es dann ja 59 euro weil es eigentlich nur bis 150 sein sollte aber bevor mal 2 mal kauft weil einmal zu billig war und zu lahm oder zu früh im eimer...
ich wollte nur noch mehr meinungen hören
geburtstag ist erst am 20.2.


----------



## trigger831 (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Hast du jetzt schon ein Tablet gekauft? Falls nicht, wäre das Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70 25,7 cm Multimedia Tablet: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r heute ab 16 Uhr im Angebot. Wird wohl so um die 169 Euro liegen und ist eine gute Alternative (hat schon mit Lollipop drauf).


----------



## pagani-s (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*



trigger831 schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt schon ein Tablet gekauft? Falls nicht, wäre das Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70 25,7 cm Multimedia Tablet: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r heute ab 16 Uhr im Angebot. Wird wohl so um die 169 Euro liegen und ist eine gute Alternative (hat schon mit Lollipop drauf).



sehr nice.
leider zu spät gesehn. trotzdem danke.


----------



## pagani-s (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

wie ist das hier?
von den daten die man so lesen kann ist es top meiner meinung nach
Medion Lifetab S10345 32GB titan (MD 99042) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pagani-s (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Gibt's nix über das Medien tablet zusagen ?


----------



## fotoman (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*



pagani-s schrieb:


> aber bevor mal 2 mal kauft weil einmal zu billig war und zu lahm oder zu früh im eimer...


Auch ein Lenovo, Samsung oder Apple-Produkt kann innerhalb der Garantie/Gewährleistung kaputt gehen. Und eine Garantie auf ein aktuelles Android hast Du bei keinem Android-Tablet.



pagani-s schrieb:


> Gibt's nix über das Medien tablet zusagen ?


Nicht mehr wie Du nach einer zehnsekündigen Suche mit der Modellbezeichnung auch selber findest. Bei der Menge an Postings solltest Du wohl auch selber die Performance von nahezu identisch ausgestatteten Tablets bewerten können, falls die Aussage von Notebookcheck dazu nicht ausreicht: "Zusammen mit dem integrierten Grafikchip Intel HD Graphics stellt das Tablet *so wie sämtliche Vergleichsgeräte* mehr als ausreichend Performance für aktuelle Apps und Spiele bereit."

Dass das Medion zwar einen 16:10 Bildschirm mit 1920x1200 Pixel hat, dafür aber ein veraltetes Android nutzt, geht aus den GH-Angaben genauso hervor wie das um 70g (=gut 13%) höhere Gewicht. Ob Dir oder Deiner Freundin das 224 PPI Display irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber einem 150 PPI Display bringen, kannst Du wohl anhand der vorhandenen HW (falls neben dem defekten Tablet irgendein Handy vorhanden ist) selber heraus finden.

Was Du persönlich von Medion hälst, musst Du auch selber wissen. Für mich sind die immer noch näher an Aldi wie an Lenovo, aber das ist nur meine subjektive Meinung. Ich würde eher zu einem ASUS oder Lenovo-Produkt greifen, damit habe ich bisher bessere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Falls es günstig und ausgefallen sein soll, würde ich sogar eher noch zum Teclast X98 Air III greifen:
Teclast X98 Air III Tablet PC-139.64 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
4:3 Display (2048x1536 bei 9,7"), Android 5 und Win 10, und das ganze für 132 Euro (inkl. Steuer, da aus der EU versendet). Zum Filme anschauen sicherlich nicht wirklich geeignet, dafür für alles andere aus meiner subjektiven Sicht bedeutend besser, da kein 16:10 Display sondern 4:3 Display


----------



## pagani-s (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

was kann man dazu sagen?
Hannspree 13.3" HANNSpad Android 4.4 schwarz (SN14T72B2E) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DirtyPants (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Meine Freundin hat ihren Eltern auf Weihnachten dieses Tablet hier geschenkt.

https://geizhals.de/huawei-mediapad-t1-10-0-16gb-weiss-a1252041.html

Hauptsächlich wird das Tablet nun für Filme, zum lesen und zum Skypen benutzt. Die Verarbeitung ist super, das Gewicht auch gut, lediglich das Display ist nicht gestochen scharf. Aber bei dem Preis muss man Abstriche machen denke ich.


----------



## pagani-s (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

Wortmann Terra Pad 1003 16GB (1220443) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pagani-s (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Benötige Kaufberatung bei 10 Zoll Tablet*

so danke für die tips
das hier ists dann geworden
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7 16GB schwarz (SM-T550NZK) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


somit kann hier zu


----------

